
Wanted – webcams embedded in small screens for perfect eye contact - simonebrunozzi
https://ideas.4brad.com/wanted-webcams-embedded-small-screens-perfect-eye-contact
======
simonebrunozzi
Exactly this: I've been thinking about this exact issue for a long time now.
It's surprising to me that we haven't yet found a suitable solution.

